# House breaking 2 pups



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

I have 11 week old male pups. They are doing very well with potty training and going outside on command but the house breaking is not going so well. I will take them outside and they will go. I will bring them inside and play with them on a blocked off tile area and then they will sometimes have accidents. I don’t prefer to use a pee pad or litter box. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Am I not staying outside long enough with them even once they have pooped or peed outside?
Thanks – Annmarie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It comes down to taking them out every hour and confining them when you can't watch them. Here's a new article from Ireland that I thought was good. http://www.apdt.ie/house_training.htm


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for the article. I will take any tips and tricks I can get. I am taking them out every hour and they are playing with me or in a crate when I can't watch them. I guess it will just take time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are sooo cute.

They do sometimes have accidents when they are that little, it takes some time for them to figure things out, and you will also start to see the 'signs' of when they need to go, Gucci used to get this look on her face when she was a puppy, before the sniffing even began and that was helpful if my eyes were on her,

timing the water and food is also a good idea...helps keep things predictable

Kara


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I read that they can't really control those muscles completely until they are at least 16 weeks old.Sophie is 15 weeks and better every day. I take her out at least every hour, and she's just started telling me she wants out. I got poochie bells, but I think she's a little afraid of them, but we'll keep working on it. She's mostly confined to my kitchen, and she will use pee pads 99% of the time if I can't get her out. I would think it's also harder with two.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It took both our Havs up until they were 6 months old before they were fully house trained.Other breeds of dogs we have had in the past were much easier to house train, but the Havs are so worth the effort! and make up for the weeing, with their great characters.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Annmarie

Your puppies are so cute.
I notice that you are in Michigan, so am I.
Did you get your pups from Vancort's near Lansing?
We got ours from them a few weeks ago. 
Maybe yours are brothers of ours.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Cindy ~ yes we did get them from Vancort's! We got Tony and Milo on the 13th of Nov. They were born Aug 30th. How old are your pups? Yours are so cute. They look like our Tony. I am not sure if there were two litters or just one so I am not sure if they are brothers. How is this all going for you? It is going ok for us but patience is the key!!!
Annmarie


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Clare - Thank you. I appreciate the time frame information. It helps me to be patient. I just saw a bunch of stuff on the internet that claimed you could have a fully house trained dog in 7 days. I was thinking I was doing something wrong. But then again the internet is not always a reliable factual source!


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Annmarie

Our puppies were also born on Aug 30th, they are Bella's pups...
We just went to our second puppy class yesterday and their third round of shots is coming up in a week or so... They are so much fun, we have had some accidents but all of the accidents were our fault, not keeping a close eye on them. Now we have learned that if we can't keep an eagle eye on them we put them in their crates. We crate them separately and keep their crates on different sides of the room, we do this to try to reduce their bond with each other and allow them to become more independent. We also take them outside to potty one at a time. They are now going to the door when they need to potty but we have to be watching so that we can quickly get them outside when they go to the door. If they are left standing at the door for long they will surely have an accident, luckily we been staying on top of their movements (no pun intended) so we notice when they head for the door.

It definitely requires patience but it is very rewarding... 
They give our entire family so much joy.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Bella is the mom of ours also. What you are doing sounds all too familiar with what we are doing. Milo (cream pup) will let us know when he has to go out by whining by the door. Tony is not letting us know but is more on a predictable pattern so we can predict when he has to go out. We also have them in different crates when they cannot be watched and at night. Milo seems to be very dependent on Tony and cries like crazy. We are also taking them out to potty separately since it is easier to deal with one at a time for that. In time I am sure the crying will stop. It sounds like yours may be a bit further ahead in the house training. When did you get your pups? We have never had dogs before so this is all new. We are loving them. Our boys are doing a good job helping out and love playing with them. We are in Ann Arbor. Where are you at if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Annmarie

This is Mike by the way... I'm the research and info (discussion forum) type person. My wife Cindy is more of the type to ask advice of friends and colleagues, so therefore it is me on this great forum.

We got Sugar & Buster on October 23rd, they were just 8 weeks old then, maybe that is why it seems like our pups are ahead of yours in the house training. We have been working them into their routine for a few weeks more than you have. Sugar used to cry and whine for Buster when we first seperated them, but now after a couple of weeks she seems to be over it. We just put up a bell for them to let us know when they are at the door. In just 2 days Buster has already started to use it, Sugar will most likely take a little longer to catch on.

We live in Utica Michigan, about 30 minutes north of downtown Detroit. I was telling wife that it would be fun to get the dogs together at some point, maybe next spring or something...


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Oops – Hi Mike – my bad for assuming it was Cindy blogging! It does seem like since you have had your pups longer you have had more time to learn their ques and them to be used to your house. I was thinking of the bell at the door also but just have not gotten around to getting that. I guess I was a bit doubtful that they would actually use it but we did just teach them to fetch this past weekend and they even know to drop the ball/toy on command so I think they would get the bell no problem. It was fun teaching them how to fetch and them actually doing it. (I am used to cats that do what they want when they want!!!) Our boys (two legged kind) were thrilled to have the pups doing something that they trained them to do. It would be nice to get the pups all together ……in the mean time I enjoy/appreciate blogging once in a while with you guys. I showed your picture of your pups to our boys and they thought it was cool to know someone who has a brother and sister of Milo and Tony. Looking forward to seeing new pictures of your pups as they get bigger.

PS - how did you get the three pictures to show up ? I have gone into FQA and still cannot figure it out.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Just a quick aside - I got my bells at Christmas last year at the Dollar Tree store - the kind that hang on the door knob. They lasted the whole year but a couple of bells fell off recently so I sewed them back on but ran back out to Dollar Tree to get an extra set for us and one for my daughter who just got a puppy. She learned to use it while here at Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you - I just got some at the dollar store. Wish me luck!


----------

